# Sony Bravia xbr65x850d



## Bstloukal1 (Nov 25, 2012)

I have had a Sony xbr850 for a while and can't seem to get the picture adjusted right. Seems faded and not black when watching movies and the top and bottom of screen are a grayish not black during the, I thnk color cam be ,ore vivid I'm missing something do not know what. Let me know your thought.


----------

